I Wish Headlines Did Not Have Capital Letters at Every Word, FFS, FFFS - sebmarion
======
ohiovr
What is the origin of capitalization. Is upper and lower case really a
reference to cases full of printing press letters?

------
cimmanom
Why does it bother you so much?

~~~
sebmarion
Because when I read a headline like "Power Worth Less Than Zero Spreads as
Green Energy Floods the Grid (bloomberg.com)" I'm like... wait, is "Zero
Spreads" the name of a company, or "Green Energy", or "Energy Floods"? It just
takes a lot longer to process.

------
argimenes
"I Wish Headlines Didn't Capitalise Every Word" \- fixed that for you.

~~~
sebmarion
Much appreciated

